# Eclipse GS-T turbo fit?



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Will a Garret T25 from a 98 Eclipse GS-T fit on a BB exhaust manifold? My friend is upgrading his turbo I thought I would buy his old one. Thanks...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's got a T2 flange... should fit... I dunno for sure about which direction the compressor is facing on their turbos but it will bolt onto the manifold.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually James, I don't think it does. It's flanged for a Mitsu manifold, not for the standard Garrett T2 series IIRC.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

so it's a Mitsu turbo then? hmm... well, I just thought if it was a Garrett T25 then it should fit all the same flanges...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If the housing can be adjusted won't it fit? Could you guys go into more detail, I'm new to the tech. talk w/ turbos. 

I'll have my friend look more into it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Vodka you were right...

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=36902&highlight=mitsubishi+turbo


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

That sucks, oh well...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, it's a 14b iirc.........not very big.....not worth using on an SR20 begging for big boost


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *yeah, it's a 14b iirc.........not very big.....not worth using on an SR20 begging for big boost  *


Just one more technical correction, a 14b is the 1st gen eclipse turbo. It's quite bigger than a T25, and is capable of supporting around 300 fwhp, much like a t28. The T25mall stands alone.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

You could weld a DSM flange onto the manifold if you want that turbo really bad. Lots of cutting and welding though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i thought the 14b was closer to a t25, the 16g was a large T28, and the 20g is like a t3/t4..........


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

go to figure damn DSM would make everything all complicated.. it should be as simple as T-1, T-2, T-3, T-4.....T15... and inbetween they have different AR's, and they should all fit the exact same..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *i thought the 14b was closer to a t25, the 16g was a large T28, and the 20g is like a t3/t4.......... *


You're right on all except the first one. The 16G is about comparable to a GT28/Disco Potato, which would be a large T28, and the 20g is about equivalent to a smaller T3/T4(like T3/t4b or whatever can support around 450 hp.) You will see a lot of guys running the 14b as an upgrade in their 2nd gens, thereby making it self evident that it's capable of a good but more power.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Being a dsm guy myself.....

There are several guys running 12's on a 14b in awd cars and 13's are fairly easy, this is in a 3100lb + driver car, in a 2500lb sentra this turbo would RIP. 

14b is good for about 300whp in a dsm (max)
20g is good for anywhere between 400-500hp (will be running this on my talon)
16g is good for about 350whp
t25 is good for up to 240whp in a dsm (really pushing the efficiency levels here)


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I *used* to be a DSM guy. Technically my Cheese-clipse isn't really a DSM but no matter. Why are our Sentras so much lighter than everything else? It looks so big... Low density maybe. Big chassis, but nothing's really in it. I thought about turboing that Chrysler motor that's in mine but I know a lot more about the 4G63 than that Diamler-Doohickey.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Actually James, I don't think it does. It's flanged for a Mitsu manifold, not for the standard Garrett T2 series IIRC. *


can the exhaust housing be swapped with one from a T25? or are the exhaust turbine blades even different on a Mitsu T25 turbo?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, now I actually need some pics to compare b/w the 2. But anyways, whatever work is not worth it. Just get a standard t25, they're not that expensive newayz.


----------

